# Does Samba 4.16 support BIND DNS?



## Echoxxzz (Nov 15, 2022)

I don't see the options to use Bind 9.16 or Bind 9.18 when I try and configure the Samba 4.16 port.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 15, 2022)

Seems it's just always built/installed:

```
$ pkg list samba416 | grep dlz_bind9
/usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_10.so
/usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_11.so
/usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_12.so
/usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_14.so
/usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_16.so
/usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_18.so
```


----------

